# Grab your kids, love all over them and hold them close .....



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 14, 2012)

Just reading online about the shooting in Connecticut elementary school.    An Elementary school?  Children and adults dead.   What is this world coming to?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 14, 2012)

I saw it too. So so sad.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 14, 2012)

Yeah it's crazy out there. Very very sad


----------



## terrilhb (Dec 14, 2012)

I had just come on here to put prayers out. These poor people. My heart is breaking for them. My prayers are with all of them.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm just getting ready to go pickup my 5 year old granddaughter from Kindergarten.

I don't know why people go berserk and do something like this, but I can only imagine the pain  for everyone involved.

I intend to squeeze my Gigi til she squeals:  Gummy your squishing me like she does when I squeeze too tight!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 14, 2012)

Horrible!


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh my gosh I am just about sobbing right now.  I didn't know what anyone was talking about and then clicked on the news.  That is the saddest thing I can imagine.  I am going to go hug my kids.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 14, 2012)

Just horrific. Those poor parents.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hard to believe this really happened...but it did


----------



## Royd Wood (Dec 14, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Hard to believe this really happened...but it did


AGAIN - thats the kicker here bon and the bast--ds at the end of their killing spree always seem to kill themselves before they have to look at anyone alive in the eyes

Dunblane Scotland, Hungerford England, Cumbria England and now thinking for the families in Connecticut


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 14, 2012)

I keep going back and forth.  One minute I am glad the  #*$# is dead, but the next I wish he were still here so that he could face those parents.  I dont expect someone with a soul dark enough to kill babies would care enough to be effected by the parents though.

It breaks my heart.  I saw a news clip today of several mothers standing, waiting to be reunited with their children.  The horror, sheer TERROR on their faces was unbearable to see.  I cannot begin to fathom how painful it must have been to stand there and wait for your child to walk out of a building full of dead children.  As a mother, I know that the ONLY relief from that pain to have your child in your arms where you can feel their warm breath and listen to that little heart beat.

I dunno.  It's inhuman, beyond animalistic and ranging into outright demonic to be able to kill babies.  The piece of $%&# who killed those babies will get some sort of "excuse".......he was bullied, he was depressed, he was on some sort of medication gone bad, his mother said harsh words to him once when he was a child.  There will be some sort of an excuse offered for his inexcusable actions.  

Does this happen in other countries?


----------



## elevan (Dec 14, 2012)

I couldn't finish the news articles.  I just kept thinking of how I would feel if those were my kids, if that were my school.

I don't give a rat's batootie about the shooter - he's dead which is better than running around inflicting more pain.  Those grieving families are on my mind and in my prayers though.

Such a horrific thing to happen but especially during a holiday season that means so much to children and families.


----------



## Tapsmom (Dec 14, 2012)

It was all I could do to not run right to our school and pick up my kids.  But we got a broadcast from our school system that they had determined it was best to continue the school day but they posted police officers at all the schools in town.  We live about a half hour away from the school where this horrific tragedy occurred.  I cannot even imagine the horror those parents felt waiting and it is unimaginable to even consider what the parents of those Kindergarteners felt  when they found that there children would not be coming home.  What kind of a sick b#@$%d goes into a school and shoots rooms of babies?  May God bless those families, the first responders, and the wonderful teachers who protected those children and kept many more from becoming casualties and may the psycho murderer's name be forgotten immediately.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 15, 2012)

I am just in a state of disbelief.  I just do not understand how this can happen.


----------



## Royd Wood (Dec 15, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Does this happen in other countries?


er yes it does rtg - there's 3 horrendous ones in my above post which happened in the UK - one sick World


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 15, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I missed that Royd!  I looked up worldwide stats on school shootings/violence last night, but found very little about how much it happens in other countries.

Our children are safe no where.  Every day on the news I see another baby dead at the hands of parents, a school shooting or some pervert.  I wish I could take my kids and go live on a deserted island somewhere.


----------

